# HELP! It's 1:40 am and there is a possum in my house!



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I have a hole in my preps, an animal trap!!

I was sitting here on the pc and in walks this possum from my kitchen, don't ask me how he got in and keep in mind I am in the burbs.

It is young, and keeps snarling and opening it's mouth and this city girl is freaked out. My son wants to shoot it but I don't want him to in the house.

He is in my wood pile next to the fireplace about 10 feet from my front door.

HELP HELP HELP!!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh lordy. No, I did not giggle a little. Nope, sure did not.

Can you open the front door and see if he takes his chance?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

It is open, and so far he isn't doing anything but peeking out from the wood.

Animal Control does not have 24 hour service and they don't take care of wild animals anyway. I have to pay for a professional to come take it away and I have no idea how much that costs meanwhile I am sitting here freakin out. I am afraid to go to sleep, lol.

It's ok to laugh, reading my post it's funny actually. Hopefully I will be laughing later..... if I survive! *cringe*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you have a fish net?


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Do you have heavy leather gloves?? Grab him and throw him out the door. 

Don't want to touch him with your (covered) hands?? Throw on some jeans and boots, grab a sturdy broom or mop...... and use that to sweep him towards the open door. If he comes after you, a good sweeping kick will get him where you want him to go. 

They're nothing to be afraid of. Mainly they're just all bark (snarls) and no bite


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

The kind with a handle. I am afraid to get too close to it because they have reported rabies in this area and you never know. I also know how viscous these things are.

I have avoided gangs, thieves in the night, hurricanes, tornadoes and other city horrors yet I am cowering in the corner while a possum makes a home in my woodpile.

I know you country folk are gonna be spitting coffee across the keyboard over this one.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

shoot it w/ a .22, should do the trick. Your son have a BB gun or paintball gun?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My son has a pistol, a 22 and a 12 gauge. 

I live in a suburban neighborhood, we are gonna scare the heck out of the neighbors if we do that.

I am still open to the idea at this point.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The kind with a handle. I am afraid to get too close to it because they have reported rabies in this area and you never know. I also know how viscous these things are.


Possums almost NEVER have rabies, and they really aren't as dangerous as they look
If you can get it in the net, you can dump it outside. It wont attack you

You could also throw a heavy towel over it and then grab it by the tail and throw it outside.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My son has a pistol, *a 22*
> we are gonna scare the heck out of the neighbors if we do that.


The neighbors won't hear it at all if you close your doors and windows in that room

Good luck!!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I've only ever had to deal with two of them (both in my garage at the old place). I just walked straight at them (with jean, boots, and leather gloves). Both times it fell over and "played 'possom". Both times I just grabbed it and tossed it out the door. 
I deal with them almost weekly outdoors but I just ignore them and they usually run when they see me. 

Back to topic..... If you don't want to shoot it or manhandle it outside....... A garbage can on it's side with an open can of tuna? Tip it up when it goes in and toss it outside? 
Lasso it?? LOL (No I don't know how to lasso)
Leave the outside door open, turn on the vacumn and scare it towards the door?


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Possums almost NEVER have rabies, and they really aren't as dangerous as they look
> If you can get it in the net, you can dump it outside. It wont attack you
> 
> You could also throw a heavy towel over it and then grab it by the tail and throw it outside.


Agree!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It wont attack you


Famous last words. 

They do tend to just freeze up, so I'd likely grab a broom and sweep it out. And I'd wear gloves and denim coat/jeans, just in case.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry, but I'm laughing ... I got a great mental image of you typing while standing on top of a table eeeeeeking out LOL


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Did you figure out how it got inside the house yet? Open window? Chimney? Or was the front door open all along?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I have you to know Mr. Crash Test, I was NOT standing on a table top! Uuummmm.... my son was standing guard in front of me and watching the nasty thing while I typed ;P LOL!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Famous last words.


LOL Possums are wimpy. They would rather bluff than fight


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

OK... crisis over.

Who wudda thunk one of those things would come into the house around this area? It came in through a small hole in the kitchen baseboard. We have some liquid foam filler to take care of that.

My son sooo wanted to blast it, and I started to try to sweep it out but I was afraid it would get back in somehow sooo....

Don't hate me people, my son jabbed it with a pitchfork, and I hit it with a rock... I panicked.

There is a lesson in all of this I think.... somewhere....

Need to check and make sure there are no more small openings around my house

Need to buy an animal trap

Need to make my son a pizza, lol

Now I get to go mop the floors for the second time today, Woohooo!

Thanks Everyone, and you can all laugh now


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL glad it's solved LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh merci! I'm glad it's taken care of. I do wonder if some food put out at the door, if it would have come to it, then you could have pushed it out.

I'm glad it was a small one, and not a full grown animal. They do snarl very well.

(at least you were awake when it went to the woodpile, and not waking up - half asleep and find it hissing at you)


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Be quick and pick it up by the tail and take it out of the house. It's that easy. You will want to distract it first before grabbing the tail, and of course hold it away from your body when carrying it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a Huge one the other night while sitting up to shoot the ****, that was killing my chickens. Never saw such a big possum.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would love to know if you find out how it came to be in the house


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

This was my morning laugh...glad you got rid of it!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I enjoyed my morning laugh too...thank you  

As for having your son stand 'guard' as you typed...ROFL that is so me! I would have done the same 

Glad you got it gone. I'd have freaked out too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was just going to sugest the pitch fork but i see you figured that out on your own 

my dad used a sharp hoe the dog would get them playing dead then he would drag the dog back a few feet and tie it off then take the hoe and get a good over hand swing and well that was that ,they are in in town i used to tell him you would be absolutly amazed how quite a 22 is if you put the barrel right up to about an inch away from what your shooting especialy if you use a short or a cb cap i suppose sub sonnics would work also 

shooting inside the house with a 22 if your windows and doors are closed and the neighbors are all running thier air conditioners and such no one is likly to hear anything 

the soda bottle suppressor , really does work to quite not eliminate noise for one shot but the tape leaves a sticky mess on the barrel especaily if you put the barrel up to the target no it does not work the same for revolvers that was for tv only
sounds about like you hit a nail with a hammer or less
they even have a wittness acount that the DC shooter had tested it into a stump in his back yard but that the second and 3rd shots form the 223 were much louder but not enogh to draw serios attention aparently

a test for future refrence would be to fill a pail with sand bring it in the house put a stack of news paper folded ontop of the sand ,then take your hammer and nails out to the back yard about equal distance as it is to your neighboors house closest to you you pound your nail 3 times then stop he shoots strait down thu the news paper from about 2-3 feet and directly intot he bucket of sand then you pound in one more nail then go in ans discuss how loud it was , if your house is insulated at all it is probably no louder than a car door slamming. you may check your local laws but here you may discharge a gun legaly inside a single family dwelling. guys used to set up cord wood back stops in their basment and practice thier bulls eye pistol before league or to just get good with their pistol.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Do you have a fish net?



What???? To catch him? :help:

I hate two animals most of all... Possums and Racoons...


shudder....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW, feeling blessed to have full size (120+ yr old) sliding doors in this old house! I could slid the door shut and leave it on one side and me on the other! We've had birds and chipmunks, thanks to our dear little hunting kitty, but a possum would send me scrambling to higher ground, too with the "NOW WHAT" going through my head. Note to self: get a heavy wool blanket and keep it on the first floor to "cover" any unwanted visitors.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm glad you won!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mmmm ... possum. How come possums never get in MY house? Around dinnertime? When I've already got a pot going with carrots and potatoes? That would be a GREAT time for a possum arrival.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

At least it wasn't a skunk.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for ***** opening a door giving them an obvios way out and making them not want to be there like making noise , or you just being in the direction that is not the door is usualy enought


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> At least it wasn't a skunk.


my granpa tells a good story about shooting a skunk in the basment of his parents house when he was much younger using a 12 ga with buck shot , good thing it was a dirt floor

and now i can't remember if it involved details about a smell or not either way that would have been about 60 years ago now

after hearing several of his stories , one realizes everything he shot was with a 12 ga i do belive that was the only gun he had on the farm or at least the only one he ever used


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> At least it wasn't a skunk.



oooh I forgot about them nasty creatures... we had a crawfish party/bon fire one night while building...we ate many pounds of crawfish and tossed the crawfish shells on a pile we were going to burn the next day ( this was pre chickens.. they eat them all now)...while sitting aorund the fire.. along came Mr. Skunk after them crawfish shells and heads.. he was one brave dude.. My Dh and brother tried to **** him away...I was so mad because I was afraid one of them was going to get sprayed and we all would have to smell it all night...but he held his ground...so with his bravery and my persistence they finally let him alone... he was gone by morning as were all the shells...


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Mmmm ... possum. How come possums never get in MY house? Around dinnertime? When I've already got a pot going with carrots and potatoes? That would be a GREAT time for a possum arrival.



LOL...Carrots/Potatoes or not.. you cannot make that sound good... blech...

Although from a survival standpoint there are many of them and those pesky racoons here... even a few nutra rats by the river...


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

You know what they say...

See one possum in the house, likely there's 20 more living in the baseboards and walls!

;P


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

We sometimes get them here, flat and in the middle of the road.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

A .177 cal. pump pellet gun can be handy in a case like that (if you're worried about the noise of a small firearm).


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Back in south FL, we had a possum take up residence in the garage behind the dryer, getting in by loosening the vent on the side of the house. DW kept hearing little noises, and so after a couple days I wandered out there and looked behind the washer & dryer to see mama possum and some babies. No big deal, but they had to go.

I took a rake, duct tape, and some clothesline. Duct taped the clothesline to the top end of the handle, looped it into a noose and used another layer of loose duct tape which kept the noose there, but allowed me to tighten it.

Went back out in the garage and grabbed mama, took her out back to the neighbor's junk pile and let her go, came back in with DW, and the babies were beginning to hunt around for mama. DW picked up a janitor broom to sweep at them, paused because it was a little heavy, and then let out with a scream. There was one of babies on the top of the broom handle, holding on for dear life and looking at her with a "WHAT are you DOING???!!!" expression.

We did get everyone transported to the junk pile, but had to repeat the performance (minus the scream) another time before mama took the hint.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm glad that the emergency was resolved. I'll bet that fixing the kitchen wall is at the top of the to-do list! 



Aintlifegrand said:


> I hate two animals most of all... Possums and Racoons...


Possums seem like an animal version of Charlie Brown to me. Until of course they get into something you want them to leave alone! They do look very primitive and ugly when they hiss at you.

Raccoons are cute and almost human-like in their behavior if you can watch them far far away from anything that they can cause trouble with. But on the homestead, I'd characterize them as satanic. I'm not nice to raccoons.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My son called his uncle to tell him about our experience, how I panicked, the way I threw that rock down like a cave woman. Note: He did leave out the part where he let out a girly scream when he first saw the thing scuttling across the floor. He says it was an "exclamation of shock" I say it was a GIRLY Scream  

It came in through a small hole under the kitchen cabinet that I didn't know existed. I never thought about one coming down the chimney, never thought about it once but it was mentioned here so now I am paranoid and thinking about blocking the fireplace with a board, lol.

Green Country Pete: Thanks for all the useful info, I'm still not wanting to shoot in the house but it's worth exploring just in case there is a next time, and I hope there isn't.

And Ernie, the way that thing SMELLED... I didn't want it in my house much less in my soup pot. EEWWWW!

I have prepared my home, my life and my kids for all kinds of scenarios and we have had practice drills and home school lessons and long family talks about survival etc. and it was a baby possum that turned our world upside down...wow.....


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks BillHoo, now every little scratching noise will have my son running through the house with the 22. LOL!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Possums always smell that way until you get their skin off and the musk glands cut out.

Once they're simmering in a pot with some onions they start to smell _real good._


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Since I've lived in a fair number of places that would be considered substandard housing I've had to deal with a lot of different critters scurrying around my living space. I have found Snakes, Raccoons, Skunk, Squirrels, Woodchuck, Bats, and the occasional bird. 

When I was living in the shack I dealt with a lot of snakes. Most of the time they were little garden snakes but one time as I was getting into my cot to go to bed I sat on a big black snake. It was about two and a half feet long and real thick. That thing hissed so loud it made my ears ring. Needless to say I got up in a hurry but I couldn't get out of the shack. The door opened from the outside and I had to open up a window to get to it and that was where the snake slithered to. I stood up on a chair (like a man if I might add) and let it find it's own way out. 

When I lived in the mobile home on occasion I'd find a skunk or raccoon eating my cat's food. They would leave pretty quickly once I'd turn on the light. In the house I live in now I had a problem with a wood chuck in the basement. I took out my rifle but missed three times. I think the noise scared it though since I haven't seen it back since. 

Before I tore down the addition on my house I could see furry critters through the holes in the false ceiling. At first I thought they were large rats. So I took out a pellet rifle and sat down inside the house for a while and waited. The critters returned and then I took a shot. The first shot was a gut shot and was pretty messy. I had to shoot it two more times to put it out of it's misery. I then grabbed it and took a look at what I had shot. It was a squirrel. I was glad it wasn't giant rats that had been scurrying about. 

I have had problems with bats in my place as well. Sometimes when I got upstairs they'll be flying around. I have a bad phobia about bats. A few days ago one got into the living room. After many failed attempts at shooing it outside or hitting it with a book I decided a little more creative approach was needed. I took my pellet rifle and cocked it without a pellet. With no pellet it sounds like a .22 going off. I shot it in the air a couple of times and the bat stunned quit flying around and hung onto a wall. I then brought out the BB gun and that took care of my bat problem.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Mmmm ... possum. How come possums never get in MY house? Around dinnertime? When I've already got a pot going with carrots and potatoes? That would be a GREAT time for a possum arrival.


Not my idea of fine cuisine, Ernie!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Possums always smell that way until you get their skin off and the musk glands cut out.
> 
> I can pack him in some dry ice and mail him to ya just in time for Sunday Dinner!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

PhilJohnson: You shot a bat  ?

See, I like them, I have one that lives in one of my oak trees, I like to hear it squeek. It never flies down too low, always stays in the trees.

We get snakes here too, saw a grass snake the other day, it was small, I let it go. We used to have problems with rats in the neighborhood but we ended up with a bunch of feral cats around and I have a cat in the house so that problem went away.

Which reminds me, the cat was the first one to high tail it out of the room when she saw that possum!

She kills, rats, birds, squirrels, lizards, you name it but she didn't want no dealings with our visitor last night!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Trixters_muse said:


> Don't hate me people, my son jabbed it with a pitchfork, and I hit it with a rock... I panicked.


As soon as I read this I immediately heard Vincini from The Princess Bride saying, "...As soon as his head is in view, HIT IT WITH THE ROCK!"


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Trixters_muse said:


> Ernie said:
> 
> 
> > Possums always smell that way until you get their skin off and the musk glands cut out.
> ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> Trixters_muse said:
> 
> 
> > I do not want your pitch-fork punctured possum packed and posted to my place of abode!
> ...


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Just whack a possom with a broom and he will play dead. Pick him up by the tail and give him to the dogs. End of possum and good training for the dogs.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not sure I could eat one. I can't stand the smell, either. 
There was one last year that used to come in the garage, and eat with the cats. I discovered that quite by accident one evening, when I went out to feed, and just topped the bowl off - cats were already eating peaceably enough.
Went to pet one, realized it wasn't exactly cat fur.
After recovering from that shock, I smacked it on the butt with my hand and it scurried off OUT THE CAT DOOR. Only it figured that once it could not see me, it was safe. Problem was 1/2 of its body was hanging back in the garage, in that cat door, tail and all.
So I gave it the boot.
Finally had to trap it and deal with it.
It was HUGE. As big as my male tom cats that live in the garage.
Have never understood how they all ate peaceably together except that they'd been doing it a long, long time.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wasn't possum stew a favorite of Granny's on the Beverly Hillbillies?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I do not want your pitch-fork punctured possum packed and posted to my place of abode!



Excuse me, it is a pitch-fork punctured, rock bashed possum, tyvm! Look at it like this, I tenderized it for ya! :bash: :bouncy:


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Ernie said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not fresh enough for you?
> ...


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

RedTartan said:


> As soon as I read this I immediately heard Vincini from The Princess Bride saying, "...As soon as his head is in view, HIT IT WITH THE ROCK!"



Oh my goodness! I love that movie and that quote didn't even come to my mind, good one!

What did come to my mind was the old bugs bunny cartoon where he was in Dracula's castle and Dracula was gonna smash him with a rock but then bugs said a magic incantation and Drac turned into a bat and was smashed with the rock.

Having way too much fun with this and I am derailing my own thread, lol


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ernie said:


> Mmmm ... possum. How come possums never get in MY house? Around dinnertime? When I've already got a pot going with carrots and potatoes? That would be a GREAT time for a possum arrival.


:clap:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope you had a possum permit. If not, go on and turn yourself in at the jailhouse, they will go easier on you.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We had one come in the cat door to eat cat food one night, then it couldn't find it's way back outside when the cats went after it! We opened the sliding glass door, and it eventually found it's way out, but it tried climbing the wall several times first! It never did try to "play possum." Maybe it realized those cats would have made sure it never woke up if it tried it!
Kit


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Trixters_muse said:


> Oh my goodness! I love that movie and that quote didn't even come to my mind, good one!
> 
> What did come to my mind was the old bugs bunny cartoon where he was in Dracula's castle and Dracula was gonna smash him with a rock but then bugs said a magic incantation and Drac turned into a bat and was smashed with the rock.
> 
> Having way too much fun with this and I am derailing my own thread, lol


I love that cartoon! Abraca-pocus! >squish< 

:buds:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I find this absolutely hilarious from someone on a Homesteading forum, not to mention a Survival forum.
:smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Got a call one night from some city friends of mine. They said they had a giant rat in their house. This I had to see. When I got over thre they had a possum cornered in the cabinets. I never did tell it wasn't a giant rat.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> I find this absolutely hilarious from someone on a Homesteading forum, not to mention a Survival forum.
> :smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013:


Heh. We all got our critters. I hate scorpions. HATES them. Luckily I now live in a region where they are unknown, but I STILL check my boots every day before I put them on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

scorpions?? they taste just like crawdads.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL! The first time I saw an opposum (I was about 8 or 9), I thought it was a cat with mange.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

zong said:


> scorpions?? they taste just like crawdads.


Crawdads don't get up in my boot and sting me between the toes.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> I find this absolutely hilarious from someone on a Homesteading forum, not to mention a Survival forum.
> :smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013:


I find it absolutely hilarious now that it's over 

And this is one of the many reasons why I come here. I am a city girl trying to be as prepared as possible, trying to build my preps for harder days. Even though that was a silly thing to happen it made me realize that it just may be those silly, unexpected things that will send me into a tizzy quicker than all of the things I am prepared for.

BTW... bought a trap today :sing:


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Trixters_muse said:


> I find it absolutely hilarious now that it's over
> 
> And this is one of the many reasons why I come here. I am a city girl trying to be as prepared as possible, trying to build my preps for harder days. Even though that was a silly thing to happen it made me realize that it just may be those silly, unexpected things that will send me into a tizzy quicker than all of the things I am prepared for.
> 
> BTW... bought a trap today :sing:


You pitchforked it and hit it with a rock. Survival skills attained. 

I cannot stand beetles of any sort. I screamed like a little girl the other night, because there was a PALMETTO BUG in my HOUSE. I used the longest object (extendable paint roller) I could find to smash it into oblivion. Anytime my hair tickled my arm or back, for the rest of the night, I came Un. Glued. I had to freak out, shudder, and cry a bit before I could clean it up.

I do not like bugs in general and nearly wrecked my car because of a grasshopper. A bee in the car, oh sweet Jesus save me from myself.

Feel better?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We all have out fears....mine are mice. I simply cannot abide them and even in church will climb backwards across many pews to get away from one, regardless of who was on the pew. Preacher thought I was getting 'in the spirit' and we don't even go to a church like that! 

I even have a special scream for them....if I saw one in the house, DH and kiddos know to get it gone before I would leave the Holiday Inn and come back. Seriously.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

At least you didn't do this!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

rkintn - that's some Found poster!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

LMBO @ rkintn!

I would like to know how they got close enough to discover it was a male? LOL!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

jen74145 said:


> You pitchforked it and hit it with a rock. Survival skills attained.


Just think what I did to my cheating Ex BF.:duel::bash:

Just kidding!! Really, I promise....

But my son did say he was not worried about home invasion with the way I welded that rock.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The whole time I was reading this thread, that poster was all I could think about lol At least you knew it was a possum


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

I absolutely  despise possums!!!

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Be glad it isn't a skunk. Note to others. never shoot a skunk in the house, even in the head....


----------



## jessie_fishbio (Jul 19, 2009)

ok I got my laugh in. A few years back I was working at a petstore and I big oppossm got into the back room. I was the only one with enough guts to go in there and fish it out. I grabbed it by the tail and threw it out the door. They can't carry rabies their body temp is to low for the virus to survive. We have one right now that frequents the garage most nights. If it starts making a mess we will trap it and relocate it. A laundry basket or trash can works well. Throw it over it, slide it across the floor to the door push the whole thing out and slam the door shut. Get the container later after the visitor leaves.


----------

